# Hello everyone! :)



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

I am new on the mouse forum.
I have breeding mice for only 1 year.
I've tryed to put some pix up of some of my mice that im not to sure on colour.
But it wouldnt work.
could someone help..?

 THANX


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! Do you have a photo hosting site like Image Shack? there are a bunch of them; you upload your photos from your camera to your computer, then you use the photo host to put the pictures in the forum posting or whatever else it is you want to have photos in.


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

ok thanx ill try that


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

http://img94.imageshack.us/i/meeces002.jpg/ BABY
http://img528.imageshack.us/i/meeces017.jpg/ BABY
http://img707.imageshack.us/i/meeces020.jpg Coco an adult of mine.
http://img208.imageshack.us/i/meeces022.jpg/ BABY
http://img836.imageshack.us/i/meeces024.jpg/ BABY

what are these colours????
thankyou..


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! What beautiful babies you have!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

Thankyou Everyone.

they are beautiful bubs arnt they.
i dont no the colours though. :S
But i am still learning


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Where are you from?


----------

